# Where are you fishing the weekend of October 24th/25th?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

So ... where are you fishing the weekend of October 24th/25th and what are you fishing for?

I'm fishing OCM and the areas north and south (Delaware and Assateague). I'm not really targeting anything in particular, but rather taking my step-brother and nephew out onto the sand ... neither of them has a 4X4 or OSV pass, so it will be a treat for them I hope 

The large red drum seem to be mostly gone now, though I am not sure how the AMSA tournament went this past weekend. There have been reports of some blues that were somewhat larger than the persistent bait-stealer 8-10 inchers that have been around most of the year, and also some striper reports. I guess I'll put out a couple lines and see what I can find!

So, what are you all up to? Is anyone else heading to the coast?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ill be fishing from a tree stand with a muzzleloader.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Local DE ponds - LMB with texas-rigged plastics... Maybe some bobber/Trout Magnet action to check for crappies...

Sandcrab


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I am going to do some "research" on some convict bass Saturday and a Catfish Charter on Sunday. 

Capt Mike


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i'll be fishing in the water. prolly tog during the day (pray some false albacore come through) and blues n rock afternoon-night.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

fishhead said:


> So ... where are you fishing the weekend of October 24th/25th and what are you fishing for?
> 
> I'm fishing OCM and the areas north and south (Delaware and Assateague). I'm not really targeting anything in particular, but rather taking my step-brother and nephew out onto the sand ... neither of them has a 4X4 or OSV pass, so it will be a treat for them I hope
> 
> ...


OCMD this weekend, fishing the inlet and bridge.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be fishing top water & shallow runners for rock from a bulkhead inside the Key Bridge. Here's the HOT bait.

*YO ZURI CRYSTAL MINNOW SHALLOW RUNNER*


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> I'll be fishing top water & shallow runners for rock from a bulkhead inside the Key Bridge.


Might you mean Fort Armistead Catman, or some other secret spot?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Archery hunting sat local streams and lakes sun


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Might you mean Fort Armistead Catman, or some other secret spot?


You need a HAZMAT suit to fish Fort Armistead.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Might you mean Fort Armistead Catman, or some other secret spot?


Canton :fishing: Lots of keepers now.


----------



## TheOpportunist (Oct 18, 2014)

I plan on hitting Assateague this weekend as well. If I go on Sat then I'll camp out there till Sun. Plan to fish for as long as I can stay awake.

I'll be in this one, if you see me say hi .


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Well unless Chuck-E-Cheese's has a fishing game my line with remain dry this weekend. Gotta have a family weekend in the mix to make up for time spent on the sand, at the dam, and in the woods. My fishing buddy turns 5 on the 25th. 

Bob I wish I would have bumped into you at some point this fall weather certainly didn't help. Just missed you in the spring from the convo I had with Phil Allen. Tight lines to all of you.


----------



## bobchill (Jul 10, 2015)

Hitting the mid bay tomorrow on a friends boat. Breaking fish are abundant and we're going to jig for stripers and blues. Some reports of trout showing up too. That would be sweet to bring home a buffet for the table. 

Might hit PLO on Sat if I have time. Otherwise back to lake largemouth action.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

TheOpportunist said:


> I plan on hitting Assateague this weekend as well. If I go on Sat then I'll camp out there till Sun. Plan to fish for as long as I can stay awake.
> 
> I'll be in this one, if you see me say hi .


Enjoy your first trip on the sand in the new ride! I'll stop if I see ya, otherwise wave me over if I don't ... I'll be in a black 2006 4Runner with roof rack rodholder.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

AtTheBar said:


> Well unless Chuck-E-Cheese's has a fishing game my line with remain dry this weekend. Gotta have a family weekend in the mix to make up for time spent on the sand, at the dam, and in the woods. My fishing buddy turns 5 on the 25th.
> 
> Bob I wish I would have bumped into you at some point this fall weather certainly didn't help. Just missed you in the spring from the convo I had with Phil Allen. Tight lines to all of you.


Likewise I'm sure ... missed meeting you at AI/VA I assume? I fish both ends of AI, though there are many who only do one end or the other ... Spring I fish more of the south end, and fall more the north.


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

I keep hearing about horse flies in AI . Are they really bad ? How to avoid them ?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

sunil838 said:


> I keep hearing about horse flies in AI . Are they really bad ? How to avoid them ?


As it cools down they aren't really an issue. In the summer you watch the wind. Wind off the water will keep them at bay, but anything else will require long sleeves, head net, and gloves.


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

fishhead said:


> Likewise I'm sure ... missed meeting you at AI/VA I assume? I fish both ends of AI, though there are many who only do one end or the other ... Spring I fish more of the south end, and fall more the north.


I usually fish south side or farther south. Occassionally I venture north but not since Sandy. Perhaps our paths will cross this spring. 


As to the post about flies, as mentioned above, be prepared if there is a west wind forecasted.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

St Geromes Creek W/ Tyrik. Heard of some trout , blues and keeper rocks in southern Maryland. Hopefully we can jig some up


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

As much as I'd like to hit the AI sand, the rivers are really switching on.
I'll be boxing rock from the boat.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

FishingKid said:


> St Geromes Creek W/ Tyrik. Heard of some trout , blues and keeper rocks in southern Maryland. Hopefully we can jig some up


is there shore access there? been trying to figure that out.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

sunil838 said:


> I keep hearing about horse flies in AI . Are they really bad ? How to avoid them ?


Camped at AI last week with W and NW winds ... zero greenheads (aka horse flies) ... lots of mosquitoes close to shrubs and tall grass, but they weren't biting and were only behind the dunes ... a fair number of black flies, but they were mostly just hanging out and only occasionally biting. Bugs concern me when I go to AI, so I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The air down area near the pumps can be really bad. I got hammered one night by Green Eyes there - They must have known I did not have tire deflators back then. The next day is when I bought a set!

Sandcrab


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully I will be able to take the wife out to dinner for our anniversary. She's been recovering from surgery the past few weeks and we'll see if she's up to going out. I was joking around and was talking like I was going to have my new fishing rack installed and will make a run to AI for a shot at my Moby Dick (Bull Drum). She was not too happy until she figured out I was joking. Lol. Good luck to all you guys that will get to go fishing.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

TheOpportunist said:


> I plan on hitting Assateague this weekend as well. If I go on Sat then I'll camp out there till Sun. Plan to fish for as long as I can stay awake.
> 
> I'll be in this one, if you see me say hi .


Nice 4Runner. I sure do miss mine. 2.5 inch lift? I had to let mine go last year.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

got 1 short last night around 20-22"


----------



## TheOpportunist (Oct 18, 2014)

SpeedRacer said:


> Nice 4Runner. I sure do miss mine. 2.5 inch lift? I had to let mine go last year.


Thanks! It's a 3" Toytec full suspension lift + 33" tires on FJ rims (higher offset giving it a 1.25" wider footprint). Can't wait to get her on the beach this weekend .


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

TheOpportunist said:


> Thanks! It's a 3" Toytec full suspension lift + 33" tires on FJ rims (higher offset giving it a 1.25" wider footprint). Can't wait to get her on the beach this weekend .


lower offset


----------



## TheOpportunist (Oct 18, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> lower offset


You're right, I stand corrected.

Sorry for littering your thread Bob .


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

Made it out yesterday on my buddies boat. There were plenty of birds and breaking fish in the main stem of the bay on our trek south but they were all undersized. Nothing close to 20" in those pods. Ran up the Choptank and found a really nice grade of fish. Caught 10 over 20" (27.5" was the largest) and a ton of 18-20" fish. Looks like the new regs are making an impact. Was nice to see so many healthy 18-20" fish around. The schools were on the move so we had to really be patient and rely on the electronics but overall is was a really great day. 

Seeing so many nice fish up in the Choptank is making me reconsider PLO and maybe trying Bill Burton instead on Saturday.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bob Chill said:


> .....Seeing so many nice fish up in the Choptank is making me reconsider PLO and maybe trying Bill Burton instead on Saturday.


*GOOD CHOICE...CATCHIN' THEM THIS BIG*


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

TheOpportunist said:


> Thanks! It's a 3" Toytec full suspension lift + 33" tires on FJ rims (higher offset giving it a 1.25" wider footprint). Can't wait to get her on the beach this weekend .


Nice. I had a 3 inch OME lift on mine. Can't remember what size tires. Only got stuck once. Wasn't quite my fault.... I was turning around to park on the beach at night and fell into a nice hole someone had created (most likely another car getting stuck) and didn't cover. Sand was super soft. Just took some time digging myself out. Great off roader. Best of luck this weekend.


----------



## TheOpportunist (Oct 18, 2014)

Fished AI/MD Sunday 12-5AM then 1-5PM and it was an awful skunk, not even a nib. Drove up and down the whole OSV zone looking for "structure" but nothing produced, no one else seemed to have any luck either.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Friday evening:
Five largemouth bass last evening on texas-rigged Senko-type plastics. Originally, I fished them texas style but went weightless and fished them on top (Tex-posed) after no bottom action. Got 4 fish in the first 4 casts fishing them over the slop on top of the water...

Sunday evening:
Sunday was even better. Even though most of the pond was clear of weeds/floating debris, 1/3 of it was still covered in weedy-slop. Fished the slop area with plastic frogs (Stanley Ribbits - neon green was top color) on EWG hooks and caught 8 - even managed to catch "Bubba #3 (24"). I have caught 3 different "Bubba's" in the pond - Bubba #1 (26"), Bubba #2 (24") and Bubba #3 (23") since I started fishing this pond in 2012..

I also had dozens of blowups where bass struck the weeds and missed the bait. Even had a couple that actually "bounced" the bait from below making it sail up on the air! I figured the frogs were too big and cut off the legs - What a difference! They loved it!

Sandcrab


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

TheOpportunist said:


> Fished AI/MD Sunday 12-5AM then 1-5PM and it was an awful skunk, not even a nib. Drove up and down the whole OSV zone looking for "structure" but nothing produced, no one else seemed to have any luck either.


Sorry about your skunk. Thanks for the report though!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Fished for tog saturday, managed 1 short 10". Water was real dirty and the current was rollinggggg.
Fished the bay last night, managed 1 decent striper before the wind kicked up and the bite turned off. Gonna hit the naval academy tomorrow n try.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Got the trifecta skunk ... AI, OCM, and IRI. Plugs and an assortment of baits soaked ... not even a tap


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Well, these surf reports don't make me feel so bad about not getting down'de ohshun.
But, damn I'm chaffin' to.

I trolled saturday, for most of the day. Did ok amidst some seriously good marks, but alot of traffic. Caught about 15-20, most throwbacks were a hair under, and we scratched out 7 keepers to 26".


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Friday evening:
> Five largemouth bass last evening on texas-rigged Senko-type plastics. Originally, I fished them texas style but went weightless and fished them on top (Tex-posed) after no bottom action. Got 4 fish in the first 4 casts fishing them over the slop on top of the water...
> 
> Sunday evening:
> ...


Good call on Ribbit frogs. Baby Bass and Bluegill are the colors of my choice for snakeheads in potomac. That frog is the best producer for me so far. I even fished with handmade 'jumper frog' I ordered from Thailand. It was nothing to write home about.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mr.Mahiya said:


> Good call on Ribbit frogs. Baby Bass and Bluegill are the colors of my choice for snakeheads in potomac. That frog is the best producer for me so far. I even fished with handmade 'jumper frog' I ordered from Thailand. It was nothing to write home about.


Regarding Potomac snakehead fishing - Do you go with heavier gear - 65 lb braid or heavy mono - when fishing topwaters for them? I was thinking of using the setup I use when fishing for Northern Pike in Ontario (8' St Croix Tidemaster conventional rod rated 1/2 to 2 oz, Shimano Curado 300E baitcasting reel with either 65 lb braid or 20 lb mono). Would that be overkill??

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Regarding Potomac snakehead fishing - Do you go with heavier gear - 65 lb braid or heavy mono - when fishing topwaters for them? I was thinking of using the setup I use when fishing for Northern Pike in Ontario (8' St Croix Tidemaster conventional rod rated 1/2 to 2 oz, Shimano Curado 300E baitcasting reel with either 65 lb braid or 20 lb mono). Would that be overkill??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandcrab


My go-to setup is 40lb braid on a 7' fast action/medium-heavy rod, rated 1/4 to 5/8 oz, from BPS. Matched with 5:1 ratio spinning reel. Bought them paired together form BPS. Max mono size I fish is 12 to 15lb test. The Ribbit frog is not heavy, so you won't be able to cast too far with 20lb mono. 
I fish from a kayak, but you could easily wade your way to them. Most of Snakeheads I catch are in about 2 feet of water.
I fish Ribbit frogs semi-top water, and slowly. Slow enough so that your frog swims in about 6 to 12 inches deep, along the channel, very close to or even on top of the weedline on both sides of that channel. They will go for top water hollow body frogs as well, but they will miss it half the time. They don't miss Ribbits that much, because they swim under water (at least that's what I think). 
If you see them herding their fry, don't even bother casting at them. They will smack the frog with their tail, but never eat it. False adrenalin.


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Sandcrab..was it a private pond or publuc pond you fished at. Where is the pond ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

sunil838 said:


> Hi Sandcrab..was it a private pond or publuc pond you fished at. Where is the pond ?


Private pond

Mr H - Thanks for the info on snakehead fishing. Have so many options for fishing this time of year - Freshwater bass, Trout, steelhead, jetty, surf, etc. Snakehead fishing in on the list as well...

Sandcrab


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Late report. Fished north side IRI Sunday 10 to5:30.
Caught my first keeper tog of 16 inches.
Also 2 smallies 14 and 10 inches.














Unbelievable, a friend caught a lobster there huge


----------

